# First time grinding meat, didn't go well



## Lamar (Oct 13, 2011)

I tried grinding some deer meat yesterday. I have a brand new never used Kitchener #32 grinder run by motor. The meat has been kept on ice for 12 days, is well bled and firm. I cleaned all silver skin off and got as much tendon type muscle out I could. I cut the meat up into about 1"x"1 cubes, if the piece was longer I cut it thinner.
I tried mixing more and less pork fat all the way down to no fat at all.
I only put 3-4 cubes in at once never packed the grinder full.
My meat was coming out like paste or potted meat. The grinder also bogged down, could be belt is not tight enough, working on that.
When I broke the grinder down to clean it, the meat was like paste all the way back along the screw, so I think it was to be speed of grinder , rate of feed (how much I put in) or how "wet" the meat was.
???????????????????
TIA
Lamar


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like it wasn't cold enough. I like to partially freeze it for at least 30 minutes.
Also sounds like you might of had too small of a disk in there. My grinder came with multiple disks and i use the one with the biggest holes.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Bigger disk, grind twice.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Your knife/plate are dull, and/or you didn't tighten the locking collar enough (probably both).


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

danielsumner said:


> Bigger disk, grind twice.


if you do grind twice put it back in the freezer to chill again. Personally i like it with a little more texture and grinding once works for me but there are different size disks.


----------



## Lamar (Oct 13, 2011)

Everything should have been tight enough, I didn't know where to start on that and started with the collar hand tight, sort of hard snug and loosened as I went.
Can I sharpen the blade?
The whole grinder is brand new.
I can order a new plate, only got one, its 3/16" I think.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

You can sharpen the blades if you have access to a surface grinder or are _very_ experienced with a hand grinder and a plate (not a dinner plate).


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Lamar said:


> Everything should have been tight enough, I didn't know where to start on that and started with the collar hand tight, sort of hard snug and loosened as I went.


I have a #22 hand crank. I tighten the collar as tight as I can, and then tighten it _more _as I turn the crank a few times.


> Can I sharpen the blade?


I sharpen both my knives and plates using wet/dry sand paper lying flat on a small mirror. I lube with 3 in 1 oil.


> The whole grinder is brand new.
> I can order a new plate, only got one, its 3/16" I think.


3/16" is the smallest plate I have. I put all of my meat through a 3/4" plate first. If I'm going to use the 3/16" one, I'm likely to grind through an intermediate size, as well.

ETA: My meat is never partially frozen, and I've had no problems grinding, after I learned to get that locking collar _tight_, and keep the knife sharp.


----------



## Lamar (Oct 13, 2011)

May be a stupid question but are different manufacturers plates interchangeable?


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Lamar said:


> May be a stupid question but are different manufacturers plates interchangeable?


I have no idea, but all of the (modern) #32's I've seen look like they come out of the same mold.


----------



## Susie (Sep 25, 2008)

If the unit is new and it's the first time you have used it I highly doubt the knife needs to be sharpened...it doesn't sound like you put that many pounds of meat through it!

If you have a Sportsman Warehouse/Cabelas close by you might take your plate in and see if it matches up with yours.

Does it say in the directions to really tighten the ring? I have a 1.5 hp LEM and I only have to hand tighten it.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

It sounds to me that your meat was not cold enough the meat needs to be about 34 to 36 degrees to get a good grind if you have a new machine i don't think it is you machine but the temp of the meat and cut the meat in strips about 1x1 inch and it should feed just fine it sounds to me that you are have some problems that new meat grinder have just chill the meat in the fridge over night then grind it if you are getting paste if is not cold enough.
Good luck 
Stan


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

danielsumner said:


> Bigger disk, grind twice.





blooba said:


> Sounds like it wasn't cold enough. I like to partially freeze it for at least 30 minutes.
> Also sounds like you might of had too small of a disk in there. My grinder came with multiple disks and i use the one with the biggest holes.





Steve L. said:


> Your knife/plate are dull, and/or you didn't tighten the locking collar enough (probably both).


Good advice...and to clean out the grease use a slice of bread.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

Have the blade on the right direction? Seen it happen many times even by experienced people.

Bob


----------



## Lamar (Oct 13, 2011)

I have ordered a selection of plates with larger holes, there's a new blade in there also. The holes being too small and becoming clogged sounds like it might be the problem seeing as how the meat that never made it to the plate was turned into mush also.
Plates should be here in a couple days, Ill post my results.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

When we used the KA with vension, we have to take it apart and clean it as soon as the meat starts to come out mush. Way more often then we liked. And make sure you keep it in the fridge and only take out to grind - like five lbs at a time.

Use the biggest hole plate and the cross cutter. 

We also are very anal about trimming up the meat - getting as much of the silver stuff off as possible.

After a few years, we bought a separate meat grinder, and it does a much better job than the KA ever did - mostly I didn't want to wear out the KA - it seemed to work way too hard to get the job done. Though it was shredding potatoes that killed it (have a new one now).

I sure do love the food mill attachment!


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

Lamar said:


> I tried grinding some deer meat yesterday. Lamar


 I grind deer and pork often. As I cut my meat into grind size, I put in on flat trays, single layers and put the trays in the freezer for about 30 minutes before I grind----including the fat I will mix with it. Some times I have to reverse the grind a few seconds to clear the cutter. Try that your next time---You will be alot happier with the ground meat.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

when i gring i dont worry about temp usually cut or debone come in house and gring meat is cool from refreg before debone dont trim that careful grinder will slow down as plate cloges. take apart cut silver fron one side of plate and scrape other side reassemble go again


----------



## Convoy (Dec 2, 2012)

Most likely the head isn't on tight enough.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Too small holes in the plate and possible too much silver skin remaining on the meat create mush. If you get mush stop and clean the knife and plate. The plate needs to be snug against the knife. I have never had any issues with meat as long as it is at least refrigerator cold. I grind twice, 1st with 3/8 inch plate and 2nd with 3/16 inch plate. I sharpen with valve grinding paste and use glass as a back plate by manually orbiting the knife and the plate. I want a mirror finish on each. A truly good high throughput grinder needs 1 1/2HP or more. I keep my grinder stored with a thin coating of mineral oil.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

dkhern said:


> when i gring i dont worry about temp usually cut or debone come in house and gring meat is cool from refreg before debone dont trim that careful grinder will slow down as plate cloges. take apart cut silver fron one side of plate and scrape other side reassemble go again


And dont add the crud you cleaned off the plate to your sausage, thats gristle you want to keep out of your sausage.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

blooba said:


> And dont add the crud you cleaned off the plate to your sausage, thats gristle you want to keep out of your sausage.


for sure feed clean off to dog also pick out white stuff that gets thru out of sausage for dog too


----------

